# Just Bought 1st Outback



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
action I found out about this forum from another RV forum and hope to get some good or bad feedback. We have a 2004 Sunnybrook 2709 LTD (our 1st trailer) and have just bought the 2006 Outback Sydney 31 RQS. We turn the Sunnybrook in next week and pick up the Outback Sydney. We were very happy with the Sunnybrook but wanted a slideout. Sunnybrook did not have a floorplan that we were looking for. The Sydney Outback came closer than any other TT to meet our needs and wants. The forum that sent me here did not seem to have to many positive things to say to say about the Outback. The dealer said you hardly ever see a used Outback for sale because the owners keep them far longer then other TT's because of the quality of the Outbacks. I am looking for some feedback good or bad from current owners. Is this a good quality TT? Does anyone have this model for 2006 or any other year? Are you happy with Outback as far as quality of workmanship, durability, Keystone standing behind their product, etc. How long have you had your Outback? We bought a new trailer hoping to not buy another one for a very long time if ever. We start camping in late February and end in January, usually camp no less than 3 weekends a month and any opportunity when we can get 3-4 night weekends as well as 2 weeks vacation with anywhere from 3-9 people at a time in our trailer. We just emptied out our Sunnybrook today to trade next week and it is in brand-new condition. Do you think I can feel this confident about the Outback Sydney in two years? I thought so till I read comments on the other forum. Thanks for any and all feedback and advice good or bad.

Thanks,
Gone campin!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Hi,
> [snapback]76509[/snapback]​










WELCOME to our little slice of cyber space .... but, don't be shy, ya just gotta speak up...tell us about yourself, your family, where you're from, what kind of camping you've done before (if any) Tent? Trailer?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Hi,
> [snapback]76509[/snapback]​


Hello action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I'm going to guess a button got pressed on accident and the post wasn't completed.

Anyway welcome to Outbackers.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A man of few words, see around here we pride ourselves on post counts and I can see you will make yours short









Welcome and HI

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome gone campin to the Outbacker Family
OK so I quess congrats on the 31RQS is in order









Don


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new purchase, and I hope that you guys have tons of fun in the new rig. And my salesman kind of said the same thing about the Outback, so it is good to know that others are saying the same thing, about the quality of the OB. Have fun.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL,
I can't stop laughing!







Thanks I've never been told I am short on words. I will be sure to tell my husband that the next time he indicates I have not shut up for awhile! When I woke up with laryngitus and scared the daylights out of him because no words were coming out when I tried to talk, he told me to call the dr! My boss told me to call the dr and go home, he couldn't take me not talking either! Yes, I hit the wrong button.
Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

gone campin said:


> LOL,
> I can't stop laughing!
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, and welcome to the site. sunny Your first post only said Hi.







lol That is why everyone thought you might be short on words. I feel you are looking at a quality Outback there that you will be happy with. Good luck, and post often.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

To address the original edited post on the quality of the Outback just keep reading through all the posts here. Yes no product is perfect but outside of mislabeled tanks on ours and several others that has been our only problem with the Outback that um..well... DW no... I did.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi again - gone campin action YEAH - this place needs more women. And DON"T let these guys (or your husband intimidate you!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfie would we do that
















Don action


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]76511[/snapback]​


Hi, 
We are from Baltimore. My husband tried for years to get me to go camping when the kids were young (4 kids) and I outright refused. Finally went tent camping in 2000 because my youngest son begged me and my sister-in-law would not take him unless I went. So I went tent camping for the first time. I went out and bought a tent myself the following April and booked a campground, took the tent back without it ever being taken out of its case becasue we bought a used pop-up. My son and I have had GREAt times, leaving on Wednesday nights and going till Sundays. I became hooked very quickly. My husband is an over the road truck driver and he just meets us wherever we are camping. I tow the trailer myself as he usually is not in town till Saturday mornings. I wish I would have started earlier. I guess I should have listened to my husband years ago and I would have been able to have enjoyed it alot longer.
Are you a first time Outback owner or a repeat owner?

Thanks,
Linda

I got it all out without hitting the wrong button!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

IMHO the Outback is above standard TT quality. You will have a few minor flaws (we've all seen them) but you'll be able to fix those in the first 1-2 trips and then it's all smooth sailing....

Now that you've purchased the Outback the real fun begins. You'll find more modifications (know here as "mods") then you'll be able to shack a stick at.

Let us know you questions...nothing is to strange to ask.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hi again - gone campin action YEAH - this place needs more women. And DON"T let these guys (or your husband intimidate you!)
> [snapback]76529[/snapback]​


I do not get intimidated very easily at all. But do not laugh to hard when I ask a dumb question! LOL!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *Welcome to Outbackers, gone campin!* action action action

I'm glad you found us! That other RV forum truly is the dark side!









In short - and that will be a first for me! - The Outback is a great line. Do they have occasional problems? Sure, I don't think you will find one that dosen't. But the overall design, engineering and build quality are a definite step above anything this side of an Airstream!

In any case we are here for you, so have fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

gone campin said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again - gone campinÂ actionÂ YEAH - this place needs more women.Â And DON"T let these guys (or your husband intimidate you!)
> ...


First off there are no dumb question
We all learn something new everyday
So don't worry.

Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> IMHO the Outback is above standard TT quality. You will have a few minor flaws (we've all seen them) but you'll be able to fix those in the first 1-2 trips and then it's all smooth sailing....
> 
> Now that you've purchased the Outback the real fun begins. You'll find more modifications (know here as "mods") then you'll be able to shack a stick at.
> 
> ...


Great! I tried to really checked into the different tt so I'd make a quality purchase. It was a little scary because the SB was a quality trailer in our opinion and I have never talked to or seen another SB that was not quality or the owners were not happy so changing to a new brand was worrisome. I could only go with what the dealer was telling us and they sold us the SB and therfore I felt as though we were being lead in the right direction. They said the Outback would meet our expectations.

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action action action *Welcome to Outbackers, gone campin!* action action action
> 
> I'm glad you found us! That other RV forum truly is the dark side!
> 
> ...


I am glad as well to have found this forum! We can't wait to go camping.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, gonecampin! action


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome action

I'm sure you'll love the new Outback!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

linda

welcome to outbackers action 
& congrats on the new outback









we here on outbackers refer to the other forum as "the dark side" or the "other site"









here you will have lots of laugh's,







and all the tech advice you will ever need









have fun here

darrel


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Welcome action
> 
> I'm sure you'll love the new Outback!
> [snapback]76587[/snapback]​


Hi Darrel,
I'm looking looking forward to talking to everyone. I think this week will last forever waiting to pick-up my new trailer. Thanks for the welcome!

Linda


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> linda
> 
> welcome to outbackers action
> & congrats on the new outback
> ...


Darrel,
I hope I get the right keys down soon. I thought I was replying to yours and wasn't.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> linda
> 
> welcome to outbackers action
> & congrats on the new outback
> ...


Darrel,
I hope I get the right keys down soon. I thought I was replying to yours and wasn't. I sent the response to someone else. Anyway thanks for the welcome and I am looking forward to talking to everyone. 
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

z-family said:


> welcome and congrats on the new Outback gonecampin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Planning on having lots of fun!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats on your new OB! What people say is correct: it is sometimes hard to find a used one -- I think once you love it, you don't want to get rid of it!

Enjoy -- action


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Swanie said:


> Congrats on your new OB! What people say is correct: it is sometimes hard to find a used one -- I think once you love it, you don't want to get rid of it!
> 
> Enjoy -- action
> 
> ...


Thanks! Waiting to pick it up will make this week be the longest week. Most people that I have talked to have nothing but great positive things to say about the Outbacks. Buying a trailer is not to cheap and I don't think you can help from worrying whether you made a good choice or not. Some that we looked at were absolutely amazing how poor the workamanship was for the prices. I bought this in hopes of not buying another trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

[/quote]

Thanks! Waiting to pick it up will make this week be the longest week. Most people that I have talked to have nothing but great positive things to say about the Outbacks. Buying a trailer is not to cheap and I don't think you can help from worrying whether you made a good choice or not. Some that we looked at were absolutely amazing how poor the workamanship was for the prices. I bought this in hopes of not buying another trailer.
[snapback]76933[/snapback]​[/quote]

gone campin,

Have you told us where you're from? We might be able to help with some pricing/dealer recommendations if we knew this.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks! Waiting to pick it up will make this week be the longest week. Most people that I have talked to have nothing but great positive things to say about the Outbacks. Buying a trailer is not to cheap and I don't think you can help from worrying whether you made a good choice or not. Some that we looked at were absolutely amazing how poor the workamanship was for the prices. I bought this in hopes of not buying another trailer.
[snapback]76933[/snapback]​[/quote]

gone campin,

Have you told us where you're from? We might be able to help with some pricing/dealer recommendations if we knew this.
[snapback]77035[/snapback]​[/quote]
We are from Towson, MD. There is only one Outback dealer in Maryland that I've found. He is in Gambrills, MD, about 28 miles from us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

gone campin
I don't think that you'll be disappointed with the Outback
They do have their flaws but overall great camper
And don't worry before you know it you'll be picking it up
and getting it ready for the season.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

gone campin,

Sorry it took me so long to welcome you, but WELCOME! You're really gonna enjoy that 31RQS!

Have a great day picking it up and taking it home for the very first time. You'll feel like a new parent!

Have fun!

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome!

Be sure to check out the Mid-Atlantic and Luray Rally threads. We would love to have you along!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome and great choice in TT. We love our 31RQS. got it last summer. It is our second Outback. My wife was like you were. She would think of going camping until a few years ago. Now she loves it. I wish she would pull our TT up early and set up so that I could just show up after work. Lucky husband you've got. enjoy the Outback.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

welcome to the site and good luck with the new outback. We are new owners as of October and went out 3 times in the fall and love our outback. Have 2 weeks vacation already reserved and can't wait to start wekend camping. Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

KRKarnes said:


> Welcome and great choice in TT. We love our 31RQS. got it last summer. It is our second Outback. My wife was like you were. She would think of going camping until a few years ago. Now she loves it. I wish she would pull our TT up early and set up so that I could just show up after work. Lucky husband you've got. enjoy the Outback.
> [snapback]77631[/snapback]​


Thank you for the welcome. This trailer seemed like a good choice I am glad to hear good things about it.







LOL!!!
Acutally I love pulling it. Setting up is nothing. He has to put everything away I get out! LOL! Because of his job, I'd never get to go if I waited for him to take me. I'd get maybe one day here and one day there with a week or two vacation. Not enough for me. 
We pick it up in 3 hours and 42 minutes!

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

gone campin said:


> KRKarnes said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome and great choice in TT.Â We love our 31RQS.Â got it last summer.Â It is our second Outback.Â My wife was like you were.Â She would think of going camping until a few years ago.Â Now she loves it.Â I wish she would pull our TT up early and set up so that I could just show up after work.Â Lucky husband you've got.Â enjoy the Outback.
> ...


Good Luck
And we need pics when you get it home









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

gone campin said:


> We pick it up in 3 hours and 42 minutes!
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]78273[/snapback]​


Ah, the big day! Saturday morning is my day to relax with the coffee and catch up, so Welcome Aboard action - though a bit belated. I can feel the excitement. You posted at 8:17 and had a little over 3 and a half hours to go. It's down to 2 and a half now - almost there. Hang on.

You're gonna love the Outback. I find my Outback to be a bit like DW. Each day I wake up and see her and can't believe she's mine. I fall in love with her all over again. I'm 100 percent sure she's my final brand.









All the best and drive home carefully today.

Scott


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

We bought a 31RQS last year and lived in it for 75 days while we built a house. It is our 2nd Outback we absolutley love it. When we decided to buy a new one last year we looked at a lot of different brands and couldn't stay away from the Outback. (GREAT QUALITY).


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Gone campin,

Where you from specifically in Baltimore?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

mitch4166 said:


> We bought a 31RQS last year and lived in it for 75 days while we built a house. It is our 2nd Outback we absolutley love it. When we decided to buy a new one last year we looked at a lot of different brands and couldn't stay away from the Outback. (GREAT QUALITY).
> [snapback]80066[/snapback]​


We've spent alot of time looking and could not find the one that had everything we wanted. This was the closest without having to pay to much. 
Looking forward to taking it out.
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

glennsteers said:


> Gone campin,
> 
> Where you from specifically in Baltimore?
> [snapback]80071[/snapback]​


 We are in the heart of Towson.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was over that way just a week or so ago.....

Congrads on the new Outback, you are going to love it!!!!!!!!!

Check out the Luray "rally" and the Mid Atlantic Rally...you should try and make one.

Gary


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Gary,
Thanks, I'll check it out and see if it is possible to do. DH is only in town from Satruday am till Sundy PM so we don't usually go far for his sake. I am assuming the info is in the rally forum?

Linda


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It sure is just look under Second Annual Luray...and let me help you alittle the dates are June 23-25....

Gary


----------

